# Stock ideas for 900 gallon DIY?



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

Quick and easy questions. 

What would you stock a 900 gallon freshwater tank with? 

Going to start the build soon, measures 10'x3'x4'high


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

wow a 900 gallon? are you going with monster predators?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

1000 neon tetras would be something to see

you could do lots of sa cichlids

or go with the larger fish like arowana, full plecos, big catfish

or do sw and some smaller breeds of sharks and stuff


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

are you doing this yourself or going with a builder. I would be curious who the builder is - thinking of doing a large build myself.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

If I had a tank that size, I would stock it with a colony of nice blue frontosa and gold head comps, or a mix of Mono Sebaes and Mono Argentus. I think either would look awesome


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

900 gallons? Drooool....

I would stock it with 1,000,000 cardinal tetras. 

Seriously though, I would do:

- 30 discus
- 200 cardinal tetras
- 100 rummynose tetras
- 100 harlequin rasboras
- 100 golden white clouds
- 100 cories of various species (bronze, albino, panda, etc.)
- 20 siamese algae eater
- 50 amano shrimps
- 1000's of fire red shrimps

For plants, I would do nothing but jungle vals.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

solarz said:


> 900 gallons? Drooool....
> 
> I would stock it with 1,000,000 cardinal tetras.
> 
> ...


I like this plan! But more cardinals!!!!


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

While the call of the shark tank may be hard to ignor, I am a bit of a fan of swarms of smaller fish. I am stocking my 75 mostly with cardinals, and I must say, so far I quite like it. Very nice display! 

Also, you could add 150 kuhli loaches. With so many, you'd be bound to see them play : P


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

If you are going with fw, and not monster fish like red tail catfish, gars and Goliath tigerfish, id stock it with a tonne of rainbows

100 dwarf neon rainbows
20 boesmani rainbows
10 millenium rainbows
20 madagascar rainbows
10 turquiose rainbows
10 yellow rainbows
10 clown loaches
10 BNP

I'd assume lighting would be hard for a tank that big so all low light plants like anubias, java fern, vals, and swords! Geez... only in my dreams haha


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

rainbows is an excellent idea


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love to see a large aquarium full of many different color variations of discuss, surrounded by smaller schooling fish . If I were to build a tank that size I'm not sure I would ever make it past the stocking phase... just way way to many choices!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Scotmando said:


>


I believe that he stocked that tank with album angels


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Kimchi24 said:


> I believe that he stocked that tank with album angels


Altum Angels. You need a Latin spellchecker. LOL


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Scotmando said:


> Altum Angels. You need a Latin spellchecker. LOL


OH GOD! my ipad auto correct got the best of me. Although album angels sounds like it would be a cool fish.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

seamusm said:


> Quick and easy questions.
> 
> What would you stock a 900 gallon freshwater tank with?


Never had a 900 gallon tank....

But I stocked my 810 this way till the 2010/11 period





Best wishes for a great tank


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Please keep us updated throughout the build in the DIY section, I have been toying with the idea of a large tank myself and always enjoy seeing how others build theirs.

As for stocking, I'd personally go with a Tanganyikan community containing Julies, Leleupi, Black Calvus, N. Brichardi, Goldhead Comps, Lepidiolamprologus Kendalli, and 12 or more WC Frontosa. A tank that big, you certainly have options.

Cheers


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

Scotmando said:


>


Yup droolll!!! That is a big tank
Sense I have a love for southies I'd have to fill it with an assortment of south American cichlids.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

For me, that tank is screaming for a Northern Pike.

Lee


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, and thanks for all the replies. I've been following on my cell but have not had a chance to sit down and respond till now.

I really like the idea of a large community with thousands of small fish, cardinals, barbs, etc. However, I think the sump I have planned will eat them up. I'm trying to work out a way to catch any small fish or fry that get sucked in.

I thought about predators and/or native species but I can't see it being a very attractive tank. most predator tanks I've seen look bare and, well... awful. they're just big jugs with big fish.

The idea i'm leaning towards is building stock around the Alitrons I have in my 220 right now. Rainbows, rose line sharks, a few monos and other medium, less aggressive fish. I'm "practicing" this idea now in my 220 trying to get it right.

As for the build, I'm not starting till the summer. I have a plan and wifely approval but no time right now. once summer comes I'll build then finish the basement around the tank. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

*sandfall!*

aside from stock... something neat like a sandfall would be totally neat!
also, there are TONS of ways to prevent/trap fries or little fishes from getting sucked into the sump. Some more clean than others. I myself have a fry/neon tetra basket in place. Works too.
Depending on your build, in sump or in tank prevention could be setup/made.
Btw: I would totally be a breeder in something so large... get some of that cost back over time as well as having fun ofcourse.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

seamusm said:


> I really like the idea of a large community with thousands of small fish, cardinals, barbs, etc. However, I think the sump I have planned will eat them up. I'm trying to work out a way to catch any small fish or fry that get sucked in.


Why not simply use finer strainers?

Also, why have a sump at all?


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

solarz said:


> Why not simply use finer strainers?
> 
> Also, why have a sump at all?


A sump is most definitely required for tanks over 100gal! Where will he have all his beneficial nitrification bacterial be? Not to mention the needed turnover rate needed if he decides to get a bazillion cichlids. 
I mean it's 1 big sumps, two little sumps, or 10 fluvals  (sumps are way more cost effective).


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kurare said:


> A sump is most definitely required for tanks over 100gal! Where will he have all his beneficial nitrification bacterial be? Not to mention the needed turnover rate needed if he decides to get a bazillion cichlids.
> I mean it's 1 big sumps, two little sumps, or 10 fluvals  (sumps are way more cost effective).


If the tank is well planted, nitrification bacteria would not be an issue. Power heads can be used for water movement.

Anyway, just throwing out some thoughts!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Stock it with Malawi cichlids. They're beautiful and the big ones are especially impressive. You won't beat Malawis for the range of color you can get in there.

Not only that, a nice rock scape will be easy to put together in a large tank like that. Much easier than trying to decorate with plants and driftwood.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

solarz said:


> If the tank is well planted, nitrification bacteria would not be an issue. Power heads can be used for water movement.
> 
> Anyway, just throwing out some thoughts!


A well planted tank does not ensure that there's enough surface area for the bacteria to be on (stalks, leaves, substrate). Perhaps with a very small bio-load this would be plausible. Bio-balls/rings/scrubbies offer a ton more surface area to volume. I've looked into this before, I tried to quickly google for the site again, but I cannot find a comparison of it at the moment.

As for powerheads moving the water, some people just don't like water cycling around their freshwater tanks like a marine tank (me). all my plants lean to one side, the fish constantly going one way in the current, or hide behind things to stay still and take a nap.
I've got a spray bar which i have to keep them playful/exercising for a few hours everyday though! =D

Back to the point, large bio loads require sumps. A million years ago (some still do now), used the method of corner air tubes along with a plastic gravel tray to literally cycle the water current to pass it RIGHT THROUGH the substrate giving the bacteria a chance to convert the NH3>no2>no3.

Looks something like this:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ravel_filter.png/800px-Undergravel_filter.png

And a sump will be doing the exact same thing. Passing volumes of water all the time through a "media" to do the conversion. This way people who want sand or fine fine gravel do not have to bother with a tray, and they can disturb it all they want without worry of bacterial colonies disappearing and spiking the nh3 levels for a short time. Also, for some reason the idea of a lot of beneficial bacterial in the water column makes me irk (but that's just me).

/end rant.


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

solarz said:


> Why not simply use finer strainers?
> 
> Also, why have a sump at all?


Nothing I've use in the past cleans the water as well as a sump. not ehiem, not an fx5, not aquaclear... nothing.

An FX5 holds 1.5 gallons of media. The sump on my current 220 is a poorly designed DIY and it holds 15 gallons of media and a fresh water refugium. It cost $100 less then the FX5 on sale and has a higher turnover.

Sumps are also easier to clean and maintain.

The sump I have in mind will hold 45 gallons of media and use pothos (golden ivy) as a refugium. I'm experimenting with the pothos now in the 220 and so far it works great at eating up the nitrates.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh I found the link, enjoy $1 scrubbies!!! 3 for a dollar... you really can't go wrong.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...h-surface-area-low-cost&p=1279931#post1279931


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Plant is very heavily... and add a single endler guppy


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Plant is very heavily... and add a single endler guppy


That should be able to maintain itself, haha


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Would love to see this step by step process you must record!

You can go for Arowanas, mass breed them and get rich


----------

